# musica a palla



## Zio Gilito

"Dobbiamo alzare la musica *a palla* per capire le parole" Come ci si dice "a palla" in spagnolo?


----------



## 0scar

En español no se , en argentino se dice "al mango".


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpa ¿En argentino? Querrás decir "en Argentina". "Español de Argentina"


Perdón, que se me despistaba, obnubilado como me quedé:
Lo de "a palla" no me suena de nada ¿Podrías explicar a qué te refieres, Zio Gilito?


----------



## Larroja

Lo que busca Zio Gilito es una expresión coloquial y juvenil para decir "a todo volumen", que es lo que significa "a palla".


----------



## abbott

Nel Messico ho sentito dire:
"súbele"
"a todo lo que dá"
"que se oiga"
"sin miedo"
E come queste sono tant'oltre che si usano.


----------



## elena73

A palla è come dire al massimo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Lo que busca Zio Gilito es una expresión coloquial y juvenil para decir "a todo volumen", que es lo que significa "a palla".



Sí, es el equivalente coloquial de lo que, aplicado a los coches y la velocidad, es "a toda pastilla".


----------



## Neuromante

A todo meter
A lo bestia
A tope



Estás pidiendo una forma coloquial, deberías especificar para donde te interesa, incluido no solo el país y región sino también la franja de edad, nivel cultural y tipo de conversación.


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> A tope



Questa è proprio perfetta: è l'*esatta* traduzione, per registro colloquiale e per significato, di "a palla!" Almeno in Spagna...


----------



## gatogab

*A palla*  = a todo full...en chileno lo he escuchado mucho


----------



## Lynn1981

io direi "a tope"


----------



## Zio Gilito

Grazie a tutti!


> Estás pidiendo una forma coloquial, deberías especificar para donde te  interesa, incluido no solo el país y región sino también la franja de  edad, nivel cultural y tipo de conversación.


Creía que ya estaba implícito en la oración original en italiano


----------



## abbott

Neuromante said:


> A todo meter
> A lo bestia
> A tope
> 
> 
> 
> Estás pidiendo una forma coloquial, deberías especificar para donde te interesa, incluido no solo el país y región sino también la franja de edad, nivel cultural y tipo de conversación.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El español es tan rico y variado dependiendo del pais, region y localidad. Por los comentarios se puede ver una gama de expresiones coloquiales de varios paises. Si no me equivoco, puesto que España está mas cerca de Italia, por lo general nuestros amigos italianos aprenden el español que se habla en dicho pais. Aprender dicha expresion en todas sus formas coloquiales como se hablan en cada pais de habla hispana, serìa como aprender esa misma expression en todas las formas dialectales en italiano.


----------



## Zio Gilito

A proposito, che cosa intende avere gli occhi a palla?


----------

